# GUIDE:  How to configure BOINCview



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2009)

Setting up BOINCView

1. Download the latest zip file of BOINCView below

2. Unzip BOINCView to C:\Program Files\BOINCView

3. On each system that you want to monitor with BOINCView, go into C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\BOINC and create a file called remote_hosts.cfg
In Vista or Windows 7, put the files in C:\ProgramData\BOINC\

4. In the remote hosts file, set a list of all of the IP addresses that you want to be able to control BOINC on this computer.  This is my remote hosts file.  Obviously set it to whatever IP addresses exist, for example it may be 192.168.0.x instead of my 192.168.1.x






5. Also, create a file called gui_rpc_auth.cfg

6. Open the gui_rpc_auth.cfg file, and enter whatever password you wish to use to control BOINC (just make it easy to remember)

7. Copy the two files that you made to the BOINC settings directory of every computer you wish to control

8. Go to the Windows Firewall control panel, and add an exception.  Enter BOINC as the name, and 31416 as the port number.  Select “TCP”





9.  Reboot the computer

10.  Open up BOINCView, and hit F12.  This will bring up the computer list

11.  Under name, enter the name of the computer, and under IP address enter the IP address of the computer you wish to control.  You can obtain the IP address by opening Command Prompt and entering ipconfig

12.  For the port number, enter 31416, and under the BOINC client password enter whatever you selected earlier.





13.  BOINCView should now be monitoring the BOINC client on your computer.  If you have any issues, post them here.  If there is anything I should change about the guide, also post it here and I will do my best to change it.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow, thanks a lot Ion!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 7, 2009)

paul... sticky this please


----------



## bogmali (Oct 7, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> paul... sticky this please



Yup.....


----------



## cyriene (Oct 7, 2009)

I believe on Vista you will put your remote_hosts.cfg and gui_rpc_auth.cfg files in the C:\ProgramData\BOINC folder.  The folder is hidden.

At least that is how I set mine up

Also, if your computers do not have static ips you can just put the computers' name in the remote_host.cfg file instead of the ips.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2009)

bump


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 21, 2009)

i am trying to get this to work but keep getting"no boinc client behind port 31416"


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i am trying to get this to work but keep getting"no boinc client behind port 31416"



Did you make sure you have the port open in the firewall, you have the gui_rpc_auth.cfg file and the remote_hosts.cfg file?  After you do all of this, you may have to reboot the computer with the BOINC manager on it (I did one one rig, but not the other).


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 21, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Did you make sure you have the port open in the firewall, you have the gui_rpc_auth.cfg file and the remote_hosts.cfg file?  After you do all of this, you may have to reboot the computer with the BOINC manager on it (I did one one rig, but not the other).



i have the port open and no good so i disabled the firewall so i knew that wouldn't be the problem. I have both of the cfg files i rebooted the computer(both computers) and still no good. i'm not even going to bother with it. It doesn't hurt to plug my 2nd monitor into the other rig every other day to check on it. I'm running F@H on it along with boinc so i need to keep a eye on both... Thanks for the help and a good guide


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 12, 2009)

???Add a port in Win 7?????


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 12, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> ???Add a port in Win 7?????



if that is to me i gave up and just setup my 3rd monitor to it and now i have a computer for friends to use when they come over.(no one touches my main rig but me) I think the other rig is fair for friends to use it has games,Internet,network access,etc. It still plays games nicely(x2 4200+@3.1ghz 8800GTS 320mb OCed)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 12, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> ???Add a port in Win 7?????



Found the answer: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Open-a-port-in-Windows-Firewall


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 12, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Found the answer: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Open-a-port-in-Windows-Firewall



thanks. I may try that someday when i get board. also that could be a help for other people having the same problem..


----------

